# Административно-Технический > Политика модерирования >  О политике модерирования

## Д.М.Л

> При всем уважении , постарайтесь еще раз вдумчиво и с расстановкой прочитать то сообщение Redana , а не бросаться с обвинениями и интернетным желанием набить друг-другу морды.
> Я никого не защищаю , но скрытую в этом абзаце иронию понял прекрасно.
> 
> Кстати , мое предложение о закрытии ветки , все еще в силе.



Про иронию расскажете правнуку Кербера, зарегистрированному на этом форуме.
А по поводу закрытия ветки. Хозяин-барин. Вы Модератор- это в аших правах. Я, например, сильно не расстроюсь. ( Кстати, у себя на форуме, такие разговорчики пресекал сразу. Итог- тишина и спокойствие)
С уважением

----------


## Nazar

> Про иронию расскажете правнуку Кербера, зарегистрированному на этом форуме.


Ну ладно , тогда давайте позволим ему самому решить оскорбили его прадеда , или нет .

По поводу закрытия веток , при Вашем подходе , можно на корню рубить практически любую ветку , в которой изначально не может быть однозначного мнения , а тогда форум превратиться в кухню , где пользователи будут перешептываться опасаясь жутких " ягнят модераторов"
По-этому , может гораздо проще просто нормально общаться и доказывать свое мнение, оперируя фактами , а не домыслами .

Последний абзац относится к особо рьяным собеседникам. :Wink:

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Последний абзац относится к особо рьяным собеседникам.


надеюсь. не ко мне???

----------


## Nazar

> надеюсь. не ко мне???


Нет не к Вам. :Smile:

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Нет не к Вам.

----------


## Nazar

> 


Вот видите , Вы же прекрасно умеете иронизировать , а чужую понимать не хотите , кстати на своем сайте я то-же сразу-же закрываю подобные темы , но по другой причине , мой собственный сайт все-же исключительно модельный , без политически-исторической подоплеки.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Уважаемый Nazar! есть вещи о которых иронизировать просто неэтично. вот и всё. И давайте на этом закончим. ВЫ поняли иронию, я не понял иронию. Мы разные люди и это нормально. Я например знаю, чем заканчиваются иронии и просто разговоры на эту тему. Поэтому  
С уважением и надеждой на понимание

----------


## Nazar

> Я например знаю, чем заканчиваются иронии и просто разговоры на эту тему.


Так и я это прекрасно знаю , но будучи человеком , надеющимся на общую сознательность , не стараюсь сразу рубить от плеча.
А с взаимным пониманием и уважением - никаких проблем.

----------


## Д.М.Л

> А с взаимным пониманием и уважением - никаких проблем.


Приглашаю в гости к нам на форум. Кстати, там есть и моделисты
http://aviaww1.forum24.ru/

----------

